# lowid przez zamkniety 4662 - iptables

## venom

czesc, mam problem z xmule i LowID. przy polaczeniu dostaje :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xMule will run fine without adjusting any of these settings. Razorback 2.0 (195.245.244.243:4661) -  : Your 4662 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.
> 
> 

 

dalem wiec tak

iptables -I INPUT -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT

nie dalo nic to dal pewnosci iptables -A INPUT -m tcp -p tcp --dport 4662 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT

mam 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:4662 
> 
> 

 

i dupa. jak to powinno byc ? 

Nie wiem czy to nie problem NAT'a. choc watpie zebym za nim byl.

pozdro

----------

## n0rbi666

a jakie masz lacze ? 

pod winda dziala ?

musisz ustawic na maskaradzie forwardowanie portow (tzn serwer ktory dzieli lacze, ew router jak ma taka funkcje)- nie u siebie

----------

## venom

aha i juz mam rozwiazanie- moj genialny ISP kombinujacy 24h/dobe z routerami etc zrobil tak pieknie ze forwardowania portow nie bedzie etc. zwykle wewn. IP. Wiec na highID nie ma juz szans ?

----------

## Piecia

U siebie mam mldonkey na kompie bezpośrednio podpiętym do netu i oprócz twojej regułki otwierającej port mam jeszcze to:

```

iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 4662 -j ACCEPT
```

i mam HighID.

I jeszcze jedno, u mnie admin kablówki nie poblokował żadnych portów.

----------

## _troll_

 *venom wrote:*   

> aha i juz mam rozwiazanie- moj genialny ISP kombinujacy 24h/dobe z routerami etc zrobil tak pieknie ze forwardowania portow nie bedzie etc. zwykle wewn. IP. Wiec na highID nie ma juz szans ?

 bez przekierowania = nie

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## venom

jeszcze jedno pytanie- kiedy otworze taki port za pomoca takich regulek jak wyzej to powinien on byc przeciez "normalnie otwarty" w sensie takim ze nmap powinien go widziec ? bo u mnie niezabardzo wlasnie i moze tu jest tez problem...

----------

## n0rbi666

ale gdzie otwierasz ten port ? port powinien byc forwardowany na routerze/ serwerze gdzie jest maskarada - nie na Twoim kompie

u mnie smiga High ID bez niczego - bo mam sforwardowane porty na serwerku

----------

## Raku

po raz któryś już tłumaczę ludziom: 

IPTABLES NIE JEST MAGICZNYM KLUCZEM DO OTWIERANIA PORTÓW !!!

port "jest otwarty", jeśli jakiś program jest uruchomiony i nasłuchuje na połączenia na tym właśnie porcie. Więc jak można otworzyć port, który nie jest skojarzony z żadnym programem (nie jest po prostu wykorzystywany) ????

druga sprawa: jeśli chcecie coś otwierać, upewnijcie się, że wcześniej to zamknęliście. bo jak można otwierać otwarte drzwi (regułą ACCEPT, przy np. domyslenj polityce ACCEPT dla danego łańcucha, bez wcześniejszych DROPów lub REJECTów - zgaduję, że tak było u autora wątku, bo w innym przypadku pokazałby wszystkie reguły) lub drzwi, które w ogóle nie istnieją ("otwieranie" portu na którym nic nie nasłuchuje - pytanie venoma)

No i poczytajcie jeszcze o znaczeniu łańcuchów INPUT, OUTPUT i FORWARD, bo skoro, Piecia, masz mldonkey na komputerze bezpośrednio wpiętym do internetu, to ten wpis w FORWARD się raczej nudzi (co możesz sprawdzić komendą iptables -L FORWARD -v)

----------

## Piecia

No raku masz rację. U mnie domyślana polityka to DROP. Apropo tego forwardu to się zastanawiałem czy on aby tam potrzebny. Mojego firewalla dawno temu robiłem, miałem wrócić i go poprawić ale mi się nie chce na razie.

----------

